# ZHEN 296 (12") Gyuto Review



## Crothcipt

I have had this knife for a few weeks now and have fallen in love with it. Today I had the opertunity to put this knife through a good workout. It all started when our kitchen manager forgot to order some precut red potato's for St. Pat's day (we serve them with our corned beef). I offered to cut 50 lbs. of red's and cook off the 600 brats, and 200 hot dogs we did for a cater out. 

some stats.
Blade length 11 3/4" (296mm)
metal VG10
Handle length 5" (sorry don't have the mm for this one.)
Mikata wood for the handle
blade thickness 2 mm
295g (sorry didn't weigh the oz's today at work)
hrc 60-62


----------



## Crothcipt

I also got to do some tomato's after the potato's for some pico. I had to do these real fast because someone was being impatient, so no fun tomato cuts. The blade was holding up really good until the last tomato. I did 10 of them. The balance is right between the e and S on Japanese Steel.


----------



## skewed

Sweet! I haven't heard too much love for the longer gyutos around here. I have been thinking of picking one up.

I am eyeing the Hiromoto AS 300mm with wa handle.

Thanks for sharing.

BTW- did it come with the free 'fruit craving knife' as listed on ebay? :lol2:


----------



## Crothcipt

yep its very small. I have also seen this at other stores for more. I think that most people don't like this because it is from Hong Kong, being from China many people don't like that.


----------



## skewed

Nice! Does that little knife in fact crave fruit?

How is the balance of the Zhen? Seems like the long gyutos could be blade heavy.


----------



## Crothcipt

The small gyuto is really to small for me to use with my hands. I have larger and more agile knives for intricate work. 

The last e on Japanese and the s on steel is about were the balance point is located at. I love long gyuto's and chef knives. I don't chop just because I cut the end of my thumb off 20 yrs ago, and never got over it when I go to chop. Put it this way the handle is heaver than the blade its that thin.


----------



## Crothcipt

finally remembered to weight this at work, the knife is a total of 9oz's. I have used and have some knives that are smaller and are a lot more heavier.


----------



## hobbitling

I noticed they sell zhen damascus vg10 blade blanks at woodcraft, and other places. I was thinking of handling some of the paring knives as Christmas gifts, maybe with sayas. The paring blanks are around $20-30 I think. Has anyone used those? are they comparable in quality to the finished knives? how is the sharpness OOTB?


----------



## cclin

Crothcipt said:


> yep its very small. I have also seen this at other stores for more. I think that most people don't like this because it is from Hong Kong, being from China many people don't like that.



ZHEN is Taiwan company. they purchase steel from Japan then manufacture their own knives! way better F/F compare to China/Hong Kong.


----------



## hobbitling

I'm also curious about the VG-10 blades sold by Jantz. They don't have any logo, so I don't think they are Zhen. Anybody ever try these? I like the lack of logo. it gives a clean look. Is it possible to remove the enameled zhen logo?


----------



## Crothcipt

cclin said:


> ZHEN is Taiwan company. they purchase steel from Japan then manufacture their own knives! way better F/F compare to China/Hong Kong.


I got this shipped from Hong Kong, is the only reason I thought this. I had never heard about them at the time. I was really surprised about the fit and finish. For the price, the f/f is better than some other knives I have bought for the same price, and more. Ootb blade was very sharp. It held a edge for a good time. I don't use it very often any more, but still am happy when I pick it up.


----------



## Justin0505

I missed this the first time around, thanks for digging it up again. 

So after the pre-cut potato vendor said "gimme all your money" and after you said "now THAT's a knife" and destroyed all the spuds, did the kitchen manager swoon and say "I'm always alright when I'm with you, Crothcipt" ?

[video=youtube;_vW54lAtldI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vW54lAtldI&noredirect=1[/video]


----------



## seattle_lee

Heh. I just got a couple of those fruit knives in the mail today. Love the geometry, just what I'm looking for a in a parer. Cleaned a few celeriac; none of the lateral wedging I get from most parers when I try to turn a cut. These should be fantastic for coring apples and the like. 

Acceptably sharp OOTB -- good to hear that edge retention is decent.


----------



## Crothcipt

Justin0505 said:


> I missed this the first time around, thanks for digging it up again.
> 
> So after the pre-cut potato vendor said "gimme all your money" and after you said "now THAT's a knife" and destroyed all the spuds, did the kitchen manager swoon and say "I'm always alright when I'm with you, Crothcipt" ?
> 
> [video=youtube;_vW54lAtldI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vW54lAtldI&noredirect=1[/video]



lol no


----------

